
Belief in Hell makes economies grow - yters
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/11/15/the_curious_economic_effects_of_religion/
======
ilkhd2
Yes. That is why Pacific Northwest and Canada (less religious places) are
lagging behind Bible Belt. Lagging behind in corruption, teenage pregnancy,
crime and many other developmental indicators.

